# Hope to get some info on this bicycle



## biker (Mar 15, 2021)

This looks like an interesting bike. Don't know if its home made or factory made. Maybe someone can chime in.

Deleted due to no replies.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Uhh ok not sure why you would do that though.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2021)

biker said:


> This looks like an interesting bike. Don't know if its home made or factory made. Maybe someone can chime in.
> 
> Deleted due to no replies.



I didn't realize we were on a deadline


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 16, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> I didn't realize we were on a deadline



and no allowances for being in a different time zone!


----------



## Mercian (Mar 16, 2021)

Make that two different time zones.... (at least!)


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm beyond curious about this now, did anyone get a glimpse?


----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 16, 2021)

It was a poorly made replica of a 1819 hobby horse where you straddle on the top rail and push along with the feet. I don't know where or who made it but wouldn't put much of any value on it.
This one believe it or not had cranks on the front wheel!


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 16, 2021)

I saw that when it was posted, I'm old so let's check my memory. It was an orange flat board with a early bike seat, the wheel's were iron hard rubber wrapped, iron spokes, the front wheel had pedal arm's with pedals. The iron was painted black with faint white pin striping, the orange had faint black pin striping. The handle bars were tri-cycle type. Now I wish they would repost the picture to see if I'm OK to do daily functions. Or maybe I don't wanna know.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 16, 2021)

__





						Hibid
					






					hibid.com


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 16, 2021)

Well I guess I was wrong about the wheels, they look wood to me. My bad!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 16, 2021)

Is the top rail a wood board, sheet-metal box, metal-lined wood, or just striped?
Looks like an automobile bumper?
Looks as though it could have accommodated two seats, and maybe two cranksets, front and rear?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 16, 2021)

biker said:


> This looks like an interesting bike. Don't know if its home made or factory made. Maybe someone can chime in.
> 
> Deleted due to no replies.



Umm, you posted this yesterday!  NO REPLIES?!!  Some people have lives, like work.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Mar 17, 2021)

Ummmm... you guys ever heard of reverse psychology?


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 17, 2021)

OK I totally have the answer to this extremely valuable museum piece ....  ( response deleted due to OP not coming back to the post in time ) ....


----------



## biker (Mar 18, 2021)

I need to make more of these.


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 19, 2021)

That seat and cantle plate =500.00


----------

